# what is the best way to help fins heal?



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

my rhom's tail fin is damaged, i was just wondering what would be the best way to help it heal properly? i already added some salt and stress coat.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You've done all there is to do. Fins regenerate very fast.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

id say also raise the temputure to 82


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think the real question is what caused the rhom to get its fin damaged. if it is something in the tank that caused it then its just going to happen again so we need to prevent it from happening again before it will really heal. but i agree theres nothing else you can really do besides balanced diet, warmer water and a litle salt.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Melafix works wonders.......


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> my rhom's tail fin is damaged, i was just wondering what would be the best way to help it heal properly? i already added some salt and stress coat.


It can certainly be done and you can use my case as an extreme example. The salt and stress coat is good, but you may want to raise your temps to 82 - 84. Keep a CLOSE EYE OUT for any secondary infections. I learned that from experience. I bought a 14" rhom on the 14th of Dec (3 weeks ago), who already had a case of HITH and gill curl BEFORE he suffered some fin/scale damage from the previous owner trying to capture him for transfer, which ultimately led to a true fungus infection and fin rott.

I've attached some pics so that you can see the progress of the day after transfer, to the point where the fungus infection was at its worst and then the results of using Maroxy, Maracyn, salt (1 tsp per 10 gal), 85 degree temp for the first week... followed by 3 water changes a week, Pimafix to keep the fungus in check and Melafix to assist the fin/HITH healing.

He's off the meds, but I'm keeping the salt at 1 tsp per 10 gallons and keeping the temp at 85 until all of the regrowth is complete.

This is the DAY AFTER he was transferred from the previous owner to my tank, which had perfect water conditions. Note the white areas on the tail/fins/eye as damage from the net. I'm not sure if you can see the HITH on this pic, but it was VERY present.
View attachment 176502


This is a pic of merely 3 days after transfer... the fungus took hold and fin rott was VERY apparent. This is also the day that I got the Maroxy to treat it, because Pimafix and Melafix didn't have much affect initially. 
View attachment 176503


a closer shot of the fungus and damage
View attachment 176504


This was taken THIS MORNING. Notice all of the dead fin/tissue is all but gone (one small piece lingering on his anal fin). The HITH is still very apparent.
View attachment 176505


Another shot from this morning... you can clearly see the healing HITH... although, it's not healing as quickly as I would like, but considering all that he's been through, I hope it'll speed up healing as the rest of the fins finish filling in.
View attachment 176506


NOW... he's happy, GETTING healthy, eating well, very active and interactive. I've put my UV sterilzer back on line with the meds being gone and added some neon tetras and zebra danios to help keep the tank scavenged clean.









View attachment 176507


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

AS fan said:


> i think the real question is what caused the rhom to get its fin damaged. if it is something in the tank that caused it then its just going to happen again so we need to prevent it from happening again before it will really heal. but i agree theres nothing else you can really do besides balanced diet, warmer water and a litle salt.


yeah, it was my fault. i was putting some black gravel in and I wasn't careful and a couple of pound gravel landed on my rhom's tail. It is healing now but will never be the same as when it was flawless.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> my rhom's tail fin is damaged, i was just wondering what would be the best way to help it heal properly? i already added some salt and stress coat.


It can certainly be done and you can use my case as an extreme example. The salt and stress coat is good, but you may want to raise your temps to 82 - 84. Keep a CLOSE EYE OUT for any secondary infections. I learned that from experience. I bought a 14" rhom on the 14th of Dec (3 weeks ago), who already had a case of HITH and gill curl BEFORE he suffered some fin/scale damage from the previous owner trying to capture him for transfer, which ultimately led to a true fungus infection and fin rott.

I've attached some pics so that you can see the progress of the day after transfer, to the point where the fungus infection was at its worst and then the results of using Maroxy, Maracyn, salt (1 tsp per 10 gal), 85 degree temp for the first week... followed by 3 water changes a week, Pimafix to keep the fungus in check and Melafix to assist the fin/HITH healing.

He's off the meds, but I'm keeping the salt at 1 tsp per 10 gallons and keeping the temp at 85 until all of the regrowth is complete.

This is the DAY AFTER he was transferred from the previous owner to my tank, which had perfect water conditions. Note the white areas on the tail/fins/eye as damage from the net. I'm not sure if you can see the HITH on this pic, but it was VERY present.
View attachment 176502


This is a pic of merely 3 days after transfer... the fungus took hold and fin rott was VERY apparent. This is also the day that I got the Maroxy to treat it, because Pimafix and Melafix didn't have much affect initially. 
View attachment 176503


a closer shot of the fungus and damage
View attachment 176504


This was taken THIS MORNING. Notice all of the dead fin/tissue is all but gone (one small piece lingering on his anal fin). The HITH is still very apparent.
View attachment 176505


Another shot from this morning... you can clearly see the healing HITH... although, it's not healing as quickly as I would like, but considering all that he's been through, I hope it'll speed up healing as the rest of the fins finish filling in.
View attachment 176506


NOW... he's happy, GETTING healthy, eating well, very active and interactive. I've put my UV sterilzer back on line with the meds being gone and added some neon tetras and zebra danios to help keep the tank scavenged clean.








View attachment 176507

[/quote]

Damn, I feel sorry for your fish...I believe that it was the guy that you bought it from that did not take the time to properly package/transfer the fish and could of rushed it. But you did a pretty good job! Thanks very much for sharing!!


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> Damn, I feel sorry for your fish...I believe that it was the guy that you bought it from that did not take the time to properly package/transfer the fish and could of rushed it. But you did a pretty good job! Thanks very much for sharing!!


Thanks. I've never known anyone to suffer through such a dramatic affliction and pull out of it. I was really worried when the fungus got a good hold of his tail and that I couldn't get him to eat for the first week+. Thank GOD I didn't waste money on both the fish (was a good deal, but still a lot of money for a fish - in my mind) and the subsequent meds. Most of the information/advice I got in treating the fish came by thoroughly researching P-Fury. This site rocks for things like that.









THANKS P-Fury Community!!!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i gotta give my props to rough for healing that rhom, from looking at the pics i never would have thought a fish with that much damaged could be saved..


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> i gotta give my props to rough for healing that rhom, from looking at the pics i never would have thought a fish with that much damaged could be saved..


Thanks, but he was looking so bad at one point, I turned to PRAYER!!! Have to say that it worked.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> i gotta give my props to rough for healing that rhom, from looking at the pics i never would have thought a fish with that much damaged could be saved..


Thanks, but he was looking so bad at one point, I turned to PRAYER!!! Have to say that it worked.
[/quote]

Not to hijack the thread but great recovery! That's about the worst I've seen in a long time. Great job!!!!!


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but great recovery! That's about the worst I've seen in a long time. Great job!!!!!


Thanks! I have to say... it left me with many sleepless nights wondering if he went belly up... then the stress of walking toward the tank each morning wondering if he survived the night. He's pretty much fully active and well, aside from some remaining HITH and the rest of the fin regrowth. What a RELIEF it is.







I'm going to go back to 5 more days of Maracyn after he gets a little stronger to take another shot at healing the HITH.

For anyone wondering about their fish's condition and whether or not it'll survive... I suppose that ANYTHING is possible... NOW. It took a lot of money in meds, but worth it to save such a beautiful specimen.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but great recovery! That's about the worst I've seen in a long time. Great job!!!!!


Thanks! I have to say... it left me with many sleepless nights wondering if he went belly up... then the stress of walking toward the tank each morning wondering if he survived the night. He's pretty much fully active and well, aside from some remaining HITH and the rest of the fin regrowth. What a RELIEF it is.







I'm going to go back to 5 more days of Maracyn after he gets a little stronger to take another shot at healing the HITH.

For anyone wondering about their fish's condition and whether or not it'll survive... I suppose that ANYTHING is possible... NOW. It took a lot of money in meds, but worth it to save such a beautiful specimen.
[/quote]

hey, what is HITH??


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> hey, what is HITH??


HITH = Hole in the Head Syndrome. It's caused by several factors, but namely poor water conditions, insufficient space and/or bacterial infection. It's a degeneration of the tissue on and around the head... common with large predatory fish, namely oscars.

These pics might show it best: The first one is early in the treatment process... the second is 3 days ago. The "divets" in his head are more shallow and you can see the edges closing in - as a wound to your skin tissue would do.
View attachment 176586

View attachment 176587


----------

